# Nikon D80/D200/D300



## crockerag (Nov 9, 2007)

Looking at taking a step up from my 35mm Pentax K1000. I wanted to know if anyone has any experience shooting on the D80, D200, or D300? I know there are some differences between the D80 and D200/300 construction and the D300 is a 12mp but the sensor is the same size in all of these cameras. I shoot mainly landscape and macro stuff of old buildings, farm machinery, etc. Also, how noticeable is the noise levels at the higher ISOs? I want to be able to make high quality enlargements as well. I have read some stuff online but I wanted some more personal experiences. Thanks.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

D300 is the best out of those three cameras. High ISO performance in the D300 is significantly better than that of the D80/D200. There isn't a substantial difference between the D80/D200 other than the construction of the body. The x00 series have a metal body and the x0 series have plastic. I would strongly suggest a D300 over a D80 or D200.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Agree with the D300 comment to some extent. I have a d50/d70/d200 and prefer my d50/70 to the d200 for about 90% of what I shoot. One thing to do is sit down and seriously think out how you plan to use the camera. Do you need a heavy metal frame? Do you need the weather resistance of the d200/300? Do you travel, backpack, carry long distances? Shoot indoor events, outdoor sports under the lights, birds, any specialty? Any interest in using old manual focus lenses? How many of those enlargement and how big of enlargements? All would have some impact on my choice. I wouldn't forget the D70 either.

I prefer the electronic shutter of the d50/70. ISO noise is as good or better on the d50/70 than the d200. Weight of a d50/70 with a "kit" lens makes them VERY easy to haul around all day. D200 handles old manual focus lenses much better than the D50/70, assume the d300 is same as d200 in the reguard.

D300 is great but right now if I was going to get a new camera I'd consider a D70 or D80 and put the money saved into something like 18-200vr lens. If money was no object then I'd get a D3 and a box full of "pro" glass to go with it.

If I had a d50 in my hands and a d200 and could only keep one, it would be the d50. The d200 does everything better than the d50 except take better pictures and I like SD cards better than CF cards.

Good compare of the d200/300 ISO noise here: http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/iso-comparisons/2007-11/index.htm

I don't know that the 300's ISO noise is any better, it's just different. You don't see the grain as much because the d300 just smears it around more killing more detail. It's a trade off. I guess it depends on what you call noise.

Shutter slap and flash sync speeds have been an issue for me with the d200 (assume d80/d300 is no better). Mechanical shutter on the d200 has about as much recoil as a .22 rifle. It really moves the camera around (haven't a clue how the d80 shutter behaves).

I have yet to get a detailed macro shot from my D200 that I thought had as much detail as the D50 (even with less pixels). D50 has an electronic shutter and very little shutter recoil/mirror slap. The d50 also syncs with any old manual hotshoe flash all the way up to 1/2000 sec. only 1/250 sec for the D200 unless you spend the extra bucks for the nikon speedlight. I Paid the $350 for the SB-800 so I could do with the d200 what I do for $35 with the d50.. Go figure.. I keep throwing money at the D200 to get it to perform better than the D50 but it just doesn't.

Unproven but I think the d50/70 will also be a better "bird in flight" camera just because it can use much faster shutter speeds with my sunpak 383/better beamer. No way to get near that flash power and shutter speed combination from a d200, d300 even with an sb-800.

If status is important (more for customers of course), by all means get the d300. People used to OOH and AAH the d200 a year ago but it doesn't even get a second glance these days. I think the D50 gets more attention as it's starting to get "cult classic" status..


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Arlon said:


> Agree with the D300 comment to some extent. I have a d50/d70/d200 and prefer my d50/70 to the d200 for about 90% of what I shoot. One thing to do is sit down and seriously think out how you plan to use the camera. Do you need a heavy metal frame? Do you need the weather resistance of the d200/300? Do you travel, backpack, carry long distances? Shoot indoor events, outdoor sports under the lights, birds, any specialty? Any interest in using old manual focus lenses? How many of those enlargement and how big of enlargements? All would have some impact on my choice. I wouldn't forget the D70 either.
> 
> I prefer the electronic shutter of the d50/70. ISO noise is as good or better on the d50/70 than the d200. Weight of a d50/70 with a "kit" lens makes them VERY easy to haul around all day. D200 handles old manual focus lenses much better than the D50/70, assume the d300 is same as d200 in the reguard.
> 
> ...


Arlon, that is an amazingly detailed review and i for one thank you for taking the time to post your thoughts. might i suggest you send this into a photography magazine. i have no doubt there'd be others who would appreciate your experienced advice.

some green definitely coming your way.

rosesm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Karen, just my opinions and a lot of D200 owners disagree with me. Few of them have owned or still own D50's though. I actually have two D50's and wouldn't mind finding a "new old stock" D50 just for backup.

The perfect camera for me would be a D80 with the D50/70 shutter. It's small, light, feature packed but I think the D80 uses the same mechanical shutter as the d200.. D200 has a mirror up shooting configuration but I found that the shutter itself is so strong that even in mirror up mode, it isn't any better than the d50. The d200 weighs a lot more than the d50/70/80 and that's a *BIG* issue to my wife. She can fit the d50 and 18-200vr into her purse and be comfortable carrying it around all day. Not so for the D200. It's physically a lot bigger and heavier than the d50/70.

I'd like to shoot a D80 to see if the lighter weight causes any more stability/vibration problems coupled with a mechanical shutter. Don't own a D80 so I'm really clueless about how they handle.

I think I'll just be happy with waht I have awhile and wait and see what comes out next. Maybe something in an affordable frame with the D3 sensor would be nice. That's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Arlon - supposedly, the D700 will be officially announced tomorrow. That may be what you are looking for. Check the boards on DPreview to see the magazine article that was leaked this morning.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Arlon said:


> Karen, just my opinions and a lot of D200 owners disagree with me. Few of them have owned or still own D50's though. I actually have two D50's and wouldn't mind finding a "new old stock" D50 just for backup.
> 
> The perfect camera for me would be a D80 with the D50/70 shutter. It's small, light, feature packed but I think the D80 uses the same mechanical shutter as the d200.. D200 has a mirror up shooting configuration but I found that the shutter itself is so strong that even in mirror up mode, it isn't any better than the d50. The d200 weighs a lot more than the d50/70/80 and that's a *BIG* issue to my wife. She can fit the d50 and 18-200vr into her purse and be comfortable carrying it around all day. Not so for the D200. It's physically a lot bigger and heavier than the d50/70.
> 
> ...


the only thing i have to compare my D80 with is my little Kodak easyshare point and shoot.

the weight was a big issue for the first day of shots. lol

the blurring issues i had seem to have been rectified by learning better aperture/shutter/exposure settings. i am achieving excellent quality and sharpness now when using just my standard 18-135mm kit lens. and it's _not_ a vibration reduction lens so i'm glad i persevered and kept learning.

i hope to go shortly to see the quality of an enlargement. at 10mp for my D80 it should be pretty good.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

crockerag said:


> I wanted to know if anyone has any experience shooting on the D80, D200, or D300? I know there are some differences between the D80 and D200/300 construction and the D300 is a 12mp but the sensor is the same size in all of these cameras. I shoot mainly landscape and macro stuff of old buildings, farm machinery, etc. Also, how noticeable is the noise levels at the higher ISOs? I want to be able to make high quality enlargements as well. I have read some stuff online but I wanted some more personal experiences. Thanks.


My personal belief (and I'm sure some here will disagree) is that high ISO shooting is overrated. While I've seen some excellent work here with higher ISOs, I always try to shoot as low as possible and if I have to exceed 400 I'll start looking for external lighting. I think sports shooting would be the exception and I haven't done much of that lately. Of the examples you provided the only one higher ISOs might apply to is macro work to increase dof.

I shoot the D300. Feel free to PM me anytime.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I have some excellent photos with the D50. As a matter a fact, the reason I bought the Ole D50 is because of Arlon.
The D80 would be the closest to the D50 because the D50 is no longer on the market brand new. The only way your going to find the D50 is used. Nothing wrong with that I say. I recently bought the D300 for a upgrade. It's a gem no doubt. It has so many adjustment varieties its sick.
This D300 is awesome but really I've gotten some wonderful images with the D50 equivalent to the D80. So I say save your money and get the D80. Its the lens not the camera I say.
Hope we didn't confuse you any. Just remember you get what you pay for. Cheap lens lousy photos. Good outstanding expensive camera plus a cheap lens doesn't cut it. It's all in the glass.


----------



## crockerag (Nov 9, 2007)

I am leaning towards the D80 just because of price. My wife would kill me if I dropped the cash on a D300. I just wanted to see what the differences were in durability mostly between the D80 and the 200/300 mostly. I plan on getting quality glass.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Have you looked at the new D60. I'm not sure if it is any better than the D80, but it's two years newer.

ARLON - looks like the D700 might be a good fit for you?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Brett, I think it has the same shutter as the d200 (spec says 1/250 max. sync speed). That darn shutter is my biggest issue. It's so bad I even get some double takes when I use VR lenses. I think it's the VR trying to compensate for the shutter. It happens with both of my VR lenses on the D200 but never on the D50. One shot will be a double and the next will be fine. I think it also ahst to do with the way I hold a camera (too steady). If they'd make a moden camera with an electronic shutter, I'd be first in line to buy it.

Another point for the D50/70 (probably 80 too) is battery life. When we went on our vacation to colorado, I never touched a battery on the D50/70 in a week of shooting hundreds of pictures and I had to carry 3 spares for the D200. I never made it through a day without needing a fresh battery in the morning. D50 was also using a VR lens 100% of the time and I was using VR about half the time. D200 eats batteries like popcorn compared to the d50. Hopefully the D300 is better in that catagory.

Batteries are pretty cheap but it's annoying when you forget your spare in the car and end up with a dead battery 5 miles away and your wife chuckles everytime she takes a picture for the rest of the evening. Chuckling while taking pictures with what was *MY* D50!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

yes i need to get a spare battery for my D80. i seem to be able to go a day full blast with it but the second day i'd have to be far more careful. that's the next thing on my list to get.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I see you guys talk alot of the D50. Must really be a good camera. I have been thinking about upgrading to the D60 myself or maybe the D80. My only concern is with my D40 being a little over a month old is what I could resell it for to make the next purchase.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Donnie Hayden said:


> I see you guys talk alot of the D50. Must really be a good camera. I have been thinking about upgrading to the D60 myself or maybe the D80. My only concern is with my D40 being a little over a month old is what I could resell it for to make the next purchase.


Donnie, can i ask a question? why do you want to sell it? have you found the camera's boundaries very limiting?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Arlon said:


> Brett, I think it has the same shutter as the d200 (spec says 1/250 max. sync speed). That darn shutter is my biggest issue. It's so bad I even get some double takes when I use VR lenses. I think it's the VR trying to compensate for the shutter. It happens with both of my VR lenses on the D200 but never on the D50. One shot will be a double and the next will be fine. I think it also ahst to do with the way I hold a camera (too steady). If they'd make a moden camera with an electronic shutter, I'd be first in line to buy it.
> 
> Another point for the D50/70 (probably 80 too) is battery life. When we went on our vacation to colorado, I never touched a battery on the D50/70 in a week of shooting hundreds of pictures and I had to carry 3 spares for the D200. I never made it through a day without needing a fresh battery in the morning. D50 was also using a VR lens 100% of the time and I was using VR about half the time. D200 eats batteries like popcorn compared to the d50. Hopefully the D300 is better in that catagory.
> 
> Batteries are pretty cheap but it's annoying when you forget your spare in the car and end up with a dead battery 5 miles away and your wife chuckles everytime she takes a picture for the rest of the evening. Chuckling while taking pictures with what was *MY* D50!


The flash sync speed my be a tough one to beat. All of the new cameras top out at 1/250. They have the auto FP option if you want to go that route, but it eats flash batteries pretty quick. I've never had the problem with VR lenses doing double images, but I'm not that steady ;-) I typically don't use VR unless I absolutely have to. The D3 (or D300/D700 with grip and en-el4a batteries) does pretty good on battery life. I'm getting between 2k and 3k shots per charge.


----------

